# I finally made a decision on a saw.



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the 690 club, I've had mine now for a few years and reall like everything about it except the dust collection part that you've pointed out. The first thing I built were a few zero clearance blanks and I'm still using years later. Another issue is you'll have to stay on top of is lubeing the gears as they will start to bid up making for a hard adjustments. But over all a real work horse, it's been cutting true since the day I open the boxs. Have fun and work safe…Blackc herry


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like a VERY GOOD table saw…

SS is good… but, as you say…

Safety is something that MUST be practiced so it's 2nd nature & is ALWAYS of the highest priority.

I think you can survive! You have been around the block a time or two… 

COOL setup!


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats on the new saw. I purchased the G0691 [same saw with an extension table] in 2013, and have had zero problems with it. Same problem as others with the dust collection, but I can live with 2 inches of sawdust in the bottom. If you cut a lot of plywood, you might want to consider their outfeed roller table that attaches to the back side. Makes life a lot easier. Enjoy.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review.

I agree the dust port on the right side would not be my favorite. I would rather have a cabinet there to hold accessories.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice ! Congrats !


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Super Nice! Congrats!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice review. I moved the dust port on my Grizz to the left side. Cutting the hole in the cabinet was no problem but taking the floor of the cab out and getting it tilted to the left was a bit tedious. But I'm glad I did it before I tripped over that 4" hose.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the GO691 with the melamine extension and absolutely love it. I'm wondering about putting a router table extension on the left side of mine. I know I'd have to remove the router bit when work extends significantly out that side and utilizing the miter gauge or sled etc. What do you think?


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats.I like how you built your own base for your saw.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, nice saw, wonderful job on the mobile base


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats, Ken. I got my 690 back in July and I absolutely love it. Like you, I've wanted a cabinet saw with a biesmeyer style fence for a long time - and now we both have one. Good write-up. Thanks!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on your new toy. It looks like a beasty of a table saw. Thnx for your review and thoughts as well. I think Grizzly, as a company has been improving the quality of their equipment quite a bit these past years. I know you'll be pumping out some nice projects with your new beast


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

I have this saw also and very happy with the power, router table extension and riving knife features. Agree the dust collection is poor and I have given up trying dust collection tubes, I just clean the cabinet when it's full. Had a weird thing happen a week ago. one of the cotter pins came out on the motor mount pins but was an easy fix.

Overall, very happy with this tool, its the main one in my shop.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Intersting info on the cotter pin coming out. We use them on our aircraft all the time rarely see them coming out. I'm guessing they put it in but didn't bend it huh? We mostly use Stainless cotter pins, though we do use regular ones as well. I agree in the dust as well. Nice chatting with you, stay warm.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

HI Ken;

Congrats on the new saw!

Great job on the base, too!

Lee


----------



## jfynyson (Jan 11, 2016)

nice set up; is it difficult or awkward to adjust the router height when it's way up under there ? I'm thinking of this same set up one day but just curious…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Its not bad, I need to drill a hole in the table for the adjusting rod so I can raise and lower the router w/o bending down.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I have nothing against the Saw Stop, but given your work experience I think you made a wise choice. Personally I would be uncomfortable with the SS as I understand that even a staple can set it off ruining the blade. I always feel that safe working habits/awareness are still the best safety device for woodworking tools.


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

That does it. I am getting the G0651 July 1 as Discover card will give me 5% off at Amazon. I have lamented over what to get; Unisaw, SS, Powermatic, Jet, but the Grizzly gives so much more for the money. Thanks for a great review.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hopkins159 and pang008 Take that crap advertising & spam somewhere else. This is for woodworkers. We don't want someone trying to pawn off crap. NO SPAM ALLOWED LOOSERS. GO AWAY WE DON WANT YOU HERE.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Way to go, Ken!!*


----------



## DaveTheDude (Jun 24, 2014)

The ads are placed by spambots, not real people. No use talking to them.

About the saw:

I'm seriously considering this table saw. Am currently using a Delta 36-725, which is a good saw, but really want to step up to the 3HP 220V and something a little more beefy.

Question: Have you tried moving the fence over for additional rip capacity? I'm bummed that these $1500 saws only come with 30". Would it really be that hard to make it 36" so it's useful for cabinet construction?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for info on spam didn't think mm of that.

You would be better with this one for more ripping capacity. Same saw basically. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Long-Rails-Riving-Knife/G0691

Good luck.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GRATZ ….....GREAT SAW :<))


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Get off this we don't need you here goncalves45


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I FLAGGED THE IDIOT :<((


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx I wrote the administrator as well.


----------



## Rodolfo2002 (Jun 30, 2017)

You can also enjoy New Year move for another one. https://xhubs.org Allows you to download and TV shows and other.


----------

